# Savic Freddy Cage 2



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I currently have my 3 girls in a Freddy Cage 2 by Savic.
I was just wondering whether this cage was suitable for 3 female rats...?

Dimensions - 

Width - 80cm
Depth - 50cm
Height - 63cm










I've read on the internet that it can fit upto 4 rats in it.
My girls seem happy in there and have plenty to play with and keep them occupied.
I've seen some of your guys cages on here and they seem huge compared to mine (Baring in mind that some have had rats for years now and I'm a new owner) I'm just wondering what your thoughts are.

Thanks


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Well, the cage calculator I just plugged it into said 5!! I wouldn't let anyone get too cozy, but based on the calculator and how big that ferret looks in the cage, I'd say three is a pretty good number for that size cage. 
Can we see how you decorated it?
How much was that? It looks nice...


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have 3 of these cages - and for price, they're not too bad. I have 3 girls (two are very small petite girls though) in one of them and it swamps them. I have had 4 in there before, but that was a little roomy (as they're fatties lol).

From experience with these cages -

3 med/large males = ok
4 med/large females = ok

but any more than that it'll get too cosy. Your three should be absolutely fine in their little rattie palace lol


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for that  

I wanted to get my girls the Ferplast Jenny cage in the beginning, but it looked so filmsy in the shop and I'd read some bad reviews about it on the internet. It's just that sometimes it seems small for my girls - altho they are average sized females - so I just want to make sure that they are comfortable (There was 14 in there at one point - when Dotty had her babies :lol: )

The cage cost me around Â£70.
I'll post some pictures of their palace soon.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a Jenny - and the cage wire definately isn't as strong as that of the Freddy. I only got the Jenny because we're quite limited over here (in the UK) for good rat cages and my 4 girls out-grew their Freddy

They were small when I got them but POOF - fat explosion lol


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

:lol: 

To be honest I think my girls would look lost in a Jenny. I can also imagine that they'd work out how to pop open the door :lol: 
We are very limited in the UK, there's a few little pet stores round by that sell some nice cages but they are SO expensive it's unbelievable.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Omg, tell me about it! I've only just found a ferret nation cage for Â£160 - everywhere else I've looked (all online mind - I have NO pet stores near me that sell decent cages - except pets at home) they've been Â£230+ - OR $200 with $655 shipping (I kid you not)

I also worry about the Jenny that they will fall off the top level and hurt themself. But Lily topples off all the time and she's always bounced right back lol


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol. Something scared Roxy the other week and she toppled off her perch, it was so funny, but she was fine...and the amount of times that Dotty has attempted to jump to the platform, missed, clung onto the side and underneath but eventually just fell is unbelievable :lol: 

I've seen the Jenny round different shops ranging from Â£79.99 - Â£150 8O 
Altho the Freddy isn't one of the biggest cage about, I prefer it. It seems much more stable and easy to access, I think my only problem is that I want more room to hang stuff for the girls to play with and add other toys for them.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

With my freddy's i think the bigger hanging hammocks are great. If you can get a bunk hammock they fit in really well. Or cube hammocks are good too (especially if you hang it just above the top platform). I'm making them for all of my rats at the moment

You can always hook hammocks under the platform as well, ropes too


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I never thought about hanging stuff from under the platform. I'll have to have a look round and see what I can find.

I've just posted some pictures of my cage in the cage sticky


----------

